

Ask HN: Cool intro videos for your startup's landing page? - fjabre

I figured this would be a good place to ask. Does anyone have any recommendations for flash design shops or individuals who specialize in video intros for a website's product or web app?<p>The video intro on the Dropbox site would be an example of a great video intro and the kind I'm looking for.
======
towndrunk
You will be excluding iPad and iPhone users but you probably know that
already.

~~~
fjabre
thanks.. changed the title.

------
curlyque5000
appshows.com

